# Sage Smart Grinder Out of Stock Everywhere!?!



## diddimus (Jun 14, 2020)

Does anyone know why the Sage Smart Grinder Pro is out of stock everywhere? (I'm in UK). Is there a stock issue, a new version coming or just COVID related?

Even on Ebay there's not much out there.

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

diddimus said:


> Does anyone know why the Sage Smart Grinder Pro is out of stock everywhere? (I'm in UK). Is there a stock issue, a new version coming or just COVID related?
> 
> Even on Ebay there's not much out there.
> 
> Thanks.


 Could simply be Covid I suppose and getting shipping spots from China.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Covid has messed up supplies of all sorts of things. One effect has been loads of back orders in China's factories so they are way behind schedule.

However I do think this has been augmented by importers here - will thing sell etc with retailers being closed and only using mail order. Perish the thought that they may have unsold stock hanging about due to covid. Soft option - don't order.

The same thing has happened on some items in the big boys toys area on stuff from the EU.

I thought most areas had been sorted out now but it seems not.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I think SAGE bought one of the grinder brands recently so maybe there's a new range on the way?


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Not just coffee supply issues. My caravan technician says supplies from Germany are taking months to come through blaming brexit and then covid.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I think SAGE bought one of the grinder brands recently so maybe there's a new range on the way?


 They bought Baratza.


----------



## diddimus (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I managed to get one from eBay (the name was misspelled so didn't come up initially)

Interesting about the buy of Baratza. Maybe a new one is on the horizon.


----------



## jghjhgj (May 18, 2021)

Honestly pretty sure it's largely because popular coffee youtuber James Hoffmann has basically marked it out as the cheapest espresso grinder that meets his standards


----------

